# The choice of auto that you can buy in your city/country



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Especially in the US or Canada, there's a wide choice of auto that you can buy whether its a Nissan Skyline, Toyota Camry, BMW Z3 or a Ford Mustang. But in HK, the choice of auto you can buy is limited. In HK for example, there is a wide choice of Japanese or European vehicles whether its luxury or standard. Of course in HK if you have the $$$, you can buy a Ferrari, A Rolls Royce or a Toyota Corolla but you can't find a Chevy Impala or a Ford Econoline and I'm not talking about smuggled vehicles. 

How about in your city/country? Do they have a wide choice of vehicles that you can buy or is it very limited?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I actually find Europe to probably have the biggest selection of cars to buy. The US has a somewhat distinct market that's separate from much of the rest of the world. 

I would love to see more superminis available in the states.

By far, however, the presence of pickup trucks and the absence of very small city cars sets the scenery apart from much of the world.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think you can buy most cars in the UK, some US cars are not officially imported but it's no problem to import one personally if you want to. You might have to pay higher insurance because parts are not readily available and they tend to drink more petrol though so they are not popular.


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

US has all the American cars they want and a selective amount of imported. Sure theres lots of Japanese and European cars here but if you look at design and performance wise they are undertuned and outdated models. In Japan, the Accord would be the Acura TSX here which is a lot more expensive. Well nowadays more is coming form overseas especially with the new GTR on the way! In California, imports are the majority opposed to US company cars. They are cheaper, safer, and more environmentally friendly and money saving. After looking at several Japanese maker's Japanese sites, we are really lacking all the cool luxurious sedans and sporty coupes and better looking SUVs. But i have to say our selection here is rather good since its basically any major company in the world, except the French; some Renault would look good on the streets here.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Chile is a market which is a free for all. You see pretty much everything from Asian, European and North American automakers.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Denmark has most of Asian and western European cars - we have very few North Americans and those we get are usually the European versions with the except of sports cars such as the Mustang and such...


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the choice throughout EU is +- same...

I remember only one EU maker that does not have any distributor in CZ, which is Lancia.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw a lot of kinds of cars in Dubai when I visited that are not here in the US, mostly Japanese.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

X236K said:


> I think the choice throughout EU is +- same...
> 
> I remember only one EU maker that does not have any distributor in CZ, which is Lancia.


No Lancia in the UK either but I think they might be returning soon.

The few US cars I can think of that are officially sold here are some Chrysler, Chevrolet, Jeep, Dodge and Cadillac models.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

in Vancouver Canada you can buy (new)

Nissan
Toyota
Honda
Ford
Cadillac
Pontiac
Saab
Saturn
Buick
Isuzu
GMC
Chevrolet
Dodge
Chrysler
Jeep
Mercedes-Benz
Smart
Volkswagen
Volvo
Jaguar
Porsche
Acura
Infiniti
Lexus
Hyundai
Kia
Mazda
Audi
Land Rover
Lincoln
Mercury
Hummer
BMW
Mini
Ferrari
Aston Martin
Bentley
Suzuki
Mitsubishi
Lotus

as for used - you can find - Fiat, Scion, Daewoo occasionally


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

In Poland, all the usual Vw, Opel, Honda, Mazda, fiat, mercedes, bmw, toyota, Audi, nissan, renault, peugeot, citroen, lancia, kia, hyundai, alfa romeo, seat, skoda and so on available in whole of EU.
More exotic(in Europe  ) chevrolet(us), dodge, jeep, cadillac, infiniti(not sure if they started official import)
In my city, one can buy all of the above mentioned from the official seller.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

spongeg said:


> in Vancouver Canada you can buy (new)
> 
> Nissan
> Toyota
> ...


Except for the the Smart (which is coming here soon), the list is almost identical here in the states. I have seen a Fiat driven on the road though, must have been used. Scions are all over the place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands has very diverse carsales, since we do not have a domestic car brand. You can see all kinds of cars from the European ones to the Japanese and Korean ones. Number one in the Netherlands is Toyota i think.


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Toyota #1? Where did you get that idea?
They've always been the smallest of the big sellers in the Netherlands.
Never have gotten more than 8% of the market.
Generally they're behind VW, Ford, Peugeot, Opel and Renault. 
Although this fluctuates a bit when new models come out.


----------



## vari k. (Oct 17, 2007)

Japanese cars dominate where i live, toyotas nissans and hondas...there's bmw's and mercedes and so on but mostly young spoiled kids or people in their 20's showing off

As for american, there's a couple of people with american muscle cars that have them just for name

But you can get any car basically here, you can ship it from other countries...except the skyline didn't pass emission tests the past few years (new one did) so that couldn't come in here.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've been out today to do a survey of cars parked in my street and the surrounding neighbourhood, I found (including vans/campers etc):

Ford 37
Vauxhall 37
Renault 29
Volkswagen 28
Peugeot 23
Rover 22
Citroen 19
Fiat 15
Nissan 10
Honda 8
BMW 8
Toyota 7
Mini 5
Land Rover 4
Volvo 4
Mazda 4
Seat 4
Skoda 4
Audi 3
Mercedes 3
Subaru 2
MG 2
Alfa Romeo 1
Saab 1
Triumph 1
Chevrolet 1
Mitsubishi 1
Daihatsu 1
Suzuki 1
Daewoo 1


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

10ROT said:


> Except for the the Smart (which is coming here soon), the list is almost identical here in the states. I have seen a Fiat driven on the road though, must have been used. Scions are all over the place.


The list is also missing Maserati, they have dealers with Ferrari (of course, both part of the Fiat group)


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> I've been out today to do a survey of cars parked in my street and the surrounding neighbourhood, I found (including vans/campers etc):
> 
> Ford 37
> Vauxhall 37
> ...


lol, wow, I'm actually interested in doing one around my block... of course, people usually hide the good ones inside the garage.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ My neighbourhood was built in the late 19th Century so no garages, everybody parks on the street.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

GTR22 said:


> US has all the American cars they want and a selective amount of imported. Sure theres lots of Japanese and European cars here but if you look at design and performance wise they are undertuned and outdated models. In Japan, the Accord would be the Acura TSX here which is a lot more expensive. Well nowadays more is coming form overseas especially with the new GTR on the way! In California, imports are the majority opposed to US company cars. They are cheaper, safer, and more environmentally friendly and money saving. After looking at several Japanese maker's Japanese sites, we are really lacking all the cool luxurious sedans and sporty coupes and better looking SUVs. But i have to say our selection here is rather good since its basically any major company in the world, except the French; some Renault would look good on the streets here.


That might all start to change soon with the higher fuel prices and the government now forcing carmakers to get their average MPG(for all of their model range combined) to 30 mpg. The superminis are going to have to come soon enough.


----------

